# Corking the bottle and putting it



## bladeofthemoon (Apr 8, 2009)

i read a few other threads about corks and which ones to use. the thing is, i am getting the plastic corks which u find for medicine bottles or the rubber plug stoppers for bottles. they are good in the terms that they seal the bottle air tight. But im worried if they will react to the wine and spoil it..... any opinions?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 8, 2009)

*Safety First*

Blade, please be careful over there, wear safety goggles at all time before doing the above things!HA HA.


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Apr 8, 2009)

lol thats just safety advice... but it doesnt clear my doubts. also, should be bottle be kept lying at an angle?? or it can be kept flat. i dont know how long i might store it.


----------



## Luc (Apr 8, 2009)

If you are using the right kind of plastic corks intended for winemaking they should seal the bottle airtight.
So it does not matter if the bottle is kept lying on it's side or standing up.

A bit simplified explanation:
A natural cork expands when it is moist and shrinks when it is dry and therefore has to be kept moist at all times. Hence the lying flat.
A syntetic cork does not have this problem and can therefore stand up.

Luc


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome. there is no problem now.  thanks.


----------

